# Mole Control without Main Tunnel Access



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

I'm currently having trouble catching moles in my yard the past few weeks and had trouble finding the main tunnels. The dirt mounds show up very sporadically in my yard, usually 1-2 weeks apart and then stop. This leads me to believe that the main tunnels might be underneath my house (raised foundation). The mounds usually appear near the front of my lawn where the brick flower bed edging starts, which is near the front part of my porch. I've dug underneath to see the tunnel go underneath the brick and tried setting a scissor trap at the end. I'm not sure if just digging up the flower bed (which is currently empty) down to the tunnel to set the trap there would be a better option.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use a snow driveway marker or a long small diameter shaft. Push it all around the mounds and you will find the void space. Takes a bit to learn but it's really simple to feel after a few.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would dig out the tunnel and put medium cinch traps in both ends, secured to the ground with a stake.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

@ABC123 Thanks for the tips. I attached pictures to clarify the situation I'm dealing with in terms of the mound locations.

This is the most recently created mound that I tried to set a trap with. I actually set it last night and came back mid afternoon today to find another mound about 5-6" to the left of it. I'm not sure if digging through the other side of the flower bed area to find the tunnel would be better trap placement. Nothing is really planted in the bed so I don't have any issue just digging through it.


Picture shows the main two spots where the mounds have been appearing. I have noticed a few other mounds right under my lime tree in the top corner of the picture, but they haven't been actively growing so I'm not sure if that was just a feeding area.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I recently had this. I think the mole tunnel was further down from the surface, but I'm keeping my eyes out.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

From what I've gathered so far, the feeding tunnels are already fairly deep (6-7" under surface) and don't really show anything visible above-ground. I picked up a 2 pack of the Trapline traps to just put in the most recently active tunnels and see if I can get lucky trying to trap one on its current feeding route.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

From my experience, mounds with no raised surface tunnels in the vicinity indicates gopher activity - not moles. For gophers I use box traps.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Gophers have a horseshoe dirt pattern with a circle in the middle. Moles have a regular mounds


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Gophers have a horseshoe dirt pattern with a circle in the middle. Moles have a regular mounds


That's what I thought as well. Gopher mounds I've seen in other parts of the neighborhood judging by the shape as well as frequency in a given area. Also assume gophers would have a tough time avoiding the multiple stray cats in the area as opposed to moles...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My last house had a barn full of cats near by. I still ended up killing 32 of them. The cats would open the holes and sit next to them at night. So I'm sure they got a few.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

Just picked up the Trapline and going to try searching the flower bed near the stone wall. Also looks like I found another small pile of dirt so I'm assuming my lawn is basically the feeding section and no real "main" tunnels going through it. Any other advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

The Trapline traps worked pretty well for me. Key for me was setting in a travel tunnel. My house is on a raised slab, so it was pretty easy. They traveled a tunnel along the slab. It did take a while, and they dug around my traps a couple times. But in the end I caught them. You just have to be persistent, and find a good spot to set the traps. Good luck with it!


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> The Trapline traps worked pretty well for me. Key for me was setting in a travel tunnel. My house is on a raised slab, so it was pretty easy. They traveled a tunnel along the slab. It did take a while, and they dug around my traps a couple times. But in the end I caught them. You just have to be persistent, and find a good spot to set the traps. Good luck with it!


I think I'm going to end up digging through the flower beds just to find the tunnels the next few weeks since I'm not sure how else they would travel. Feel like I will be at my wits end if I don't come across a tunnel digging along the perimeter of my house  .

I noticed that they managed to make it to my backyard as well but that addition of the house is not on a raised foundation. Might try to just set the spare scissor traps back there to just set it and forget it...


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

This past week i notice mole tunnels and mounds in my yard. Bought a scissor trap, we'll see how that does. I see cats walking thru my yard at night on a trail cam i have set up to watch my garden. Guess they aren't working on this for me just yet. Also saw raccoon and fox on the cam. Guess he is attracted to the fox piss rabbit repellent i threw down around the garden. I'll sprinkle it by the mole tunnels instead. Anyone sit out there and club 'em when they are active? Going to buy some TomCat products. Guess i should have applied that GrubEx a couple weeks ago.


----------

